# Another big Dora finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Finished this one last week, its the 1/32 scale Hasegawa Fw 190D-9 painted and marked as the well known ''blue 12'' W.Nr.500570 of JG 6.
Paints used were Model Master enamels and markings came from an EagleCals sheet.


































































Agentsmith


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic....that last picture looks totally real. 
I must admit when I read the thread title I thought it was another 1/35th railgun!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you miniature sun!

For Luftwaffe nuts (like myself) Dora = late war Fw 190, sorry for the confusion.


Agentsmith


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking build. It may sound dumb but I am thinking the B&W photos are the real plane and the color are your model? Your photos are great too and it could be mistaken for the real thing.

Bob K.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Bob!

All pics in this thread are of the model, I like to convert some of my model pics to b/w to compare them with photos of the real thing.

There are plenty of photographs of this aircraft in Volume 1 of Jerry Crandall's Dora book and I used many of those photographs as a reference when painting this model.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stop being so damn good!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John!

Much credit must be given to the kit, it was easy to build and makes for a nice looking model when finished.

Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a fantastic job on the D. If you had not told us that they were not Models, it would be difficult to tell......Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you for the comments Mark!


Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Jafo,
For years I wanted to have a model of this well known Fw 190D-9 but only recently has enough information become available to attempt to model it and have it somewhat accurate, nothing is worse than building a model of an aircraft and then a couple months later find out it was painted wrong when new photos surface, this has happened to me in the past.

Agentsmith


----------

